# Back in the saddle again



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I know a few of you are still waiting on your first trek to the Field course for 2010, but for a few of us it is already becoming the "norm".
> 
> I headed to DCWC yesterday a little early to do a cleanup little work in the archery shed, only to find it in the best shape it's been in quite a while. Good thing as it was only a few minutes later that 3DShooter80 arrives. We double check our marks and then Chad decides to pull out one of the Genesis bows and "play" with it.
> 
> ...


Only 14...??? Scarson, Treaton and I got 28 in yesterday...managed to avoid the rain too...

I didn't score the first time around (it was bad...) But counting back, I think I finished with a 263 on the 2nd time around...Shot like 6 19s...would always have 1 arrow just out...

Shot a 3x 19 on the 80 WU with a quarter size group, only to leave the 70 shot at the pro-line...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Only 14...??? Scarson, Treaton and I got 28 in yesterday...managed to avoid the rain too...
> 
> I didn't score the first time around (it was bad...) But counting back, I think I finished with a 263 on the 2nd time around...Shot like 6 19s...would always have 1 arrow just out...
> 
> Shot a 3x 19 on the 80 WU with a quarter size group, only to leave the 70 shot at the pro-line...


It was after 5:30 before we were able to start. 

You "think" you finished with a 263  :set1_rolf2: :lol3: That's why we let you hang around Sarge, you're always good for a laugh. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> It was after 5:30 before we were able to start.
> 
> You "think" you finished with a 263  :set1_rolf2: :lol3: That's why we let you hang around Sarge, you're always good for a laugh. :tongue:


I ain't sure why you're laughing, but I am pretty sure I don't like it...

Well, we didn't take a score card around with us. I actually had no intention of keeping score last night. When it was all finished I felt like I had shot pretty well so I went back and counted what I remembered..Came out as a 263...I can't be entirely sure that I remembered right though...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I ain't sure why you're laughing, but I am pretty sure I don't like it...
> 
> Well, we didn't take a score card around with us. I actually had no intention of keeping score last night. When it was all finished I felt like I had shot pretty well so I went back and counted what I remembered..Came out as a 263...*I can't be entirely sure that I remembered right though*...


That's why I'm laughing. 

Just don't touch anything on your bow - don't want you to have any excuses on Sat. BTW: I have the best excuse in the world - in fact I have 99 of them. :tongue: The 100th is "No_X_Eddie" used my arrows on Thu. :shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That's why I'm laughing.
> 
> Just don't touch anything on your bow - don't want you to have any excuses on Sat. BTW: I have the best excuse in the world - in fact I have 99 of them. :tongue: The 100th is "No_X_Eddie" used my arrows on Thu. :shade:


If I make it tomorrow, my only excuse will be..."I suck"...

I am headed out today to test Walk Back tuning for like the 400th time. I ain't arguing that thread anymore though...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Still have a few days here, but that will give me time to familiarize myself with archer's mark. Headed over to the hornet's nest next week end for our first outing of the year.

I'll see all of you guys in a few weeks. I need to get my revenge on jarlicker's revenge.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> *If* I make it tomorrow, my only excuse will be..."I suck"...
> 
> I am headed out today to test Walk Back tuning for like the 400th time. I ain't arguing that thread anymore though...


Dude - if I drive all the way from Selma by myself (Jarlicker is on call), you better be there. :angry:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dude - if I drive all the way from Selma by myself (Jarlicker is on call), you better be there. :angry:


I plan on waking up early (before the wife) and just leaving...It all hinges on how well she is sleeping...

Seriously though, I do plan on being there. But you could always just bust on Eagle, Carson, and Tim for me If I can't make it...Somebody has got to do it you know...

Why don't you pick up Mac or Eddie, or Bowdad, or Chad, or one of them other bums on your way...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I plan on waking up early (before the wife) and just leaving...It all hinges on how well she is sleeping...
> 
> Seriously though, I do plan on being there. But you could always just bust on Eagle, Carson, and Tim for me If I can't make it...Somebody has got to do it you know...
> *
> Why* don't you pick up Mac or Eddie, or Bowdad, or Chad, or one of them other bums on your way...???


Cause they're all wimps and won't come out and play on Sat.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Damn you both :chortle:

3Dshooter is turning it on I see :clap:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Still have a few days here, but that will give me time to familiarize myself with archer's mark. Headed over to the hornet's nest next week end for our first outing of the year.
> 
> I'll see all of you guys in a few weeks. I need to get my revenge on jarlicker's revenge.


You're going to love Archer's Mark - will let you know something on the sleeping arrangements soon. 



Brown Hornet said:


> Damn you both :chortle:
> 
> 3Dshooter is turning it on I see :clap:


3DShooter is "the man" right now, but the poor guy is finding out what "work" really is. He's so cute in his black pants and black shirt.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Speaking of 99 excuses:









Some of you might want to search AT for posts made today by BowDadToo. There might be something in it for you. :thumbs_up


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

psargeant said:


> If I make it tomorrow, my only excuse will be..."I suck"...
> 
> I am headed out today to test Walk Back tuning for like the 400th time. I ain't arguing that thread anymore though...


Paging X Hunter, you have a call on line 400....


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Speaking of 99 excuses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I searched for that app in the itunes store and couldn't find it


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JayMc said:


> Paging X Hunter, you have a call on line 400....


Don't you go clueing him in... I really am done arguing with him...Great guy and a good friend, but I know what I know...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> I searched for that app in the itunes store and couldn't find it


Search all forum on AT for a post made today by BowDadToo. Lots more details in that post. BTW: His post just happened to be post 99 on the thread in question. :smile:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Search all forum on AT for a post made today by BowDadToo. Lots more details in that post. BTW: His post just happened to be post 99 on the thread in question. :smile:


I found it:thumbs_up
Now I'll have even more excuses this year lol.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

JayMc said:


> Paging X Hunter, you have a call on line 400....


Not worth my time anymore.... 

Sarge is a good guy but just a little too hardheaded sometimes....... But then again arent we all:wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

My submissions in gen pop...



> I hang out in the field forum too much..... :zip:
> 
> Sarge taught my physics class.
> 
> ...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JayMc said:


> My submissions in gen pop...


Now that's funny right there


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll be picking up my new ACCs at the shop tomorrow evening. I'll be fletching them up tomorrow evening, and early sunday morning, and heading out on monday to break them in, and get a new set of marks.:thumb:

Anticipation....:archery:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*No busting on the Eagle*



psargeant said:


> I plan on waking up early (before the wife) and just leaving...It all hinges on how well she is sleeping...
> 
> Seriously though, I do plan on being there. But you could always just bust on Eagle, Carson, and Tim for me If I can't make it...Somebody has got to do it you know...
> 
> Why don't you pick up Mac or Eddie, or Bowdad, or Chad, or one of them other bums on your way...???


I'm going to sit this one out. Too cold for me. IF I decide to come it would be later in the morning or close to lunch. I'll see. Sure sounds like a good time to be had.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Just noticed my avatar!!!*

Has to be Prag's doing. That's great!! I love it:smile:


----------

